# Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€



## €eld (14. August 2013)

*Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Guten Abend Leute,

ich suche ein Laptop für maximal 1250€ dass folgende Voraussetzungen haben sollte (nach Wichtigkeit sortiert):

1. 17 Zoll mit Full-HD Auflösung
2. stabil und gut verbaut, es darf nichts wackeln
3. Aktueller Core i7 (ob Haswell oder Ivy-Bridge ist egal), 8GB RAM und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte

Habt ihr da was im Angebot? Bei den Notebooks die ich gefunden habe bin ich mir in der Verarbeitungsqualität nicht sicher, da viele Testberichte gar nicht drauf eingehen...


----------



## rabe08 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Bist Du Schüler oder Student oder kannst über einen Schüler oder Studenten bestellen? Dann campuspoint.de, z.B. Campuspoint - Samsung 550P7C-S0GDE - Notebooks für Studenten , ich glaube, dass Ding ist noch nicht mal nachweispflichtig.

Pro-Tipp: Überleg Dir das mit den 17" nochmal, viel zu schwer und zieht zu viel Strom... Falls Du es nicht mir Dir rumtragen willst, nimm lieber einen Tower, da kriegst Du mehr für Dein Geld.


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Made in Germany, stabil, gut verarbeitet und excelente Kühlung:

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P702 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A723 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## €eld (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 

@rabe08 

Danke, ja bin zur Zeit noch Schüler. Wo genau kann ich das bei der Seite angeben dass ich noch Schüler bin?



> Überleg Dir das mit den 17" nochmal, viel zu schwer und zieht zu viel Strom



Hast wahrscheinlich recht... Muss ich mir noch mal überlegen.



> Made in Germany, stabil, gut verarbeitet und excelente Kühlung:



Die Hardware für den Preis ist natürlich sehr geil 

Allerdings frage ich mich wie lange der Akku dann wohl hält, klobig sind die Teile zudem auch...Aber die Hardware...

Was gibts denn bei 15 Zoll so im Angebot? Wie schon gesagt, lege ich viel Wert auf Stabilität, ich hab von schlecht verarbeiteten Notebooks die Schnauze voll.


----------



## stadler5 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Schüler Rabatt gibt es auch bei Hawkforce guter Preis guter Service und sind die selben Clevos.
LUNA2 - SERIES - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution


----------



## €eld (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Schon wieder geile Hardware, aber die Teile sind so klobig  Sorry 



> 1. 15 oder 17 Zoll mit Full-HD Auflösung
> 2. stabil und gut verbaut, es darf nichts wackeln, nicht klobig (4cm Notebook-Dicke, also zugeklappt, sind zu viel) und eher hellere Farben (silber, oder helles grau, aber kein totales schwarz)
> 3. Aktueller Core i7 (ob Haswell oder Ivy-Bridge ist egal), 8GB RAM und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte



@rabe08

Das Desgin vom Samsung gefällt mir. Die Hardware ist auch "ok", aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu den zwei Posts über mir.

Habt ihr noch Vorschläge für Notebooks im 15-Zoll Format?


----------



## Research (14. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29,5cm (11.6") - Topangebot

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A523 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - M4S XMG A523 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")


----------



## €eld (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*



> Schon wieder geile Hardware, aber die Teile sind so klobig





> eher hellere Farben (silber, oder helles grau, aber kein totales schwarz)



Sry, ich glaub es wird kein Schenker...

Das Samsung ist eigentlich schon recht in Ordnung. Wenns Schenker-Hardware nur in Samsung-Design gäbe ^^


----------



## Research (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*



			
				€eld;5558451 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry, ich glaub es wird kein Schenker...
> 
> Das Samsung ist eigentlich schon recht in Ordnung. Wenns Schenker-Hardware nur in Samsung-Design gäbe ^^


 
Darf ich dem Desingner Apple empfehlen?


----------



## €eld (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Vom Design her schon, aber für den Preis die mickrige Hardware zusammen mit dem Scheiß-OS, nein danke. Aber ich will halt einfach was modernes und nicht so einen schwarzen Klotz...Wie gesagt, das Samsung entspricht meinen Voraussetzungen, nur leider mit etwas "schwacher" Hardware. Wenns nichts anderes mehr gibt, nehm ichs.


----------



## Research (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Nope, Notebooks mit Leistung sehen alle so aus. Eher noch größer.


----------



## combatIII (15. August 2013)

Muss das unbedingt ne Nvidia sein?Schau mal ob du (wenn du bei mysn was bestellst) nicht ne 8970m konfiguriert bekommst.Fast genauso schnell wie eine 780m kostet aber nur die Hälfte.


----------



## €eld (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Guten Morgen (ähh, Mittag),

Müsste schon Nvidia sein, hab auch vor damit etwas zu rendern (die Software läuft nur über CUDA). Vielleicht nehm ich doch so ein Schenker, ist die Verarbeitungsqualität wirklich top (insbesondere die Tastatur, die drückt sich ja bei den meisten Notebooks beim Tastenanschlag mit ein, das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht)? Wie lange hält bei den leistungsstärkeren Notebooks (Haswell, Nvidia GT 750M) der Akku, wisst ihr das?

Bisher muss ich mich für die kompetente Beratung schon mal bedanken


----------



## combatIII (15. August 2013)

Also wenn es ein Clevo ist und vielleicht noch der Nachfolger von meinem und sie haben nichts groß geändert kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen die Tastatur ist für meiner Meinung nach  knackig und genau.Kommt drauf an nur Office etc macht er schon so 3 1/2 bis 4 Std mit.Bei meinem P170EM zumindest.


----------



## €eld (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Ach, du hast ein Schenker Notebook? Ist das wirklich so ein schwarzer Klotz wie auf den Bildern oder geht es noch halbwegs?



> kannst bedenkenlos zugreifen die Tastatur ist für meiner Meinung nach knackig und genau.



Bei früheren Notebooks hatte ich zuhauf das Problem, dass die Oberfläche bei einem Tastendruck eingedrückt wurde. Ist das hier auch der Fall?



> Office etc macht er schon so 3 1/2 bis 4 Std mit.Bei meinem P170EM zumindest.



Wie lange kann man damit zocken?


----------



## combatIII (15. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Also wie gesagt ich hab das Clevo P170EM das auch von MYSN verbaut wird/wurde und meiner Meinung nach biegt sich da gar nichts durch knackig und genau gute Anschlagpunkte hatte bisher nichts vergleichbares. Schwarzer Klotz hm ja definitiv. Das Design ist aber ok. Meins ist recht schlank und hat nur grade Linien sieht find ich sogar n bissel edel aus. Komplettes System in der Signatur. Daddlen mit dem Akku? Ich denk nach 2 Std ist spätestens Schluss. Kommt natürlich auf die gesamte Hardware an.


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Hier wird ihnen geholfen:

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies

Kauf nen größeren Akku dazu.


----------



## €eld (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Ist natürlich genial, wenn beim Notebook Wattstunden als Einheit steht, beim Zusatzakku aber Amperestunden 

Ohne die Spannung, mit der der Akku betrieben wird, weiß ich nicht ob der Zusatzakku mehr Leistung als der normale Akku hat...


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Etwa 3,6 Volt.

Sehe gerade, es gibt doch keine größeren. Nun den gleichen als Ersatz.


----------



## €eld (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

2h beim Zocken sind ja eigentlich schon mehr als ich mir erhofft hatte. Vielleicht wirds doch ein Schenker, wenn die wirklich so gut verarbeitet sind und die Hardware überzeugt natürlich. Zurücksenden kann mans ja immer noch


----------



## combatIII (16. August 2013)

Also meins ist nicht von Schenker aber halt ein Clevo ich bin super zufrieden.Auf der Clevo Seite gibt's eine halbwegs anständige Download Seite und bei  XMG ist der Treiber Support auch ganz gut.Ich arbeite grundsätzlich im Ausland und mein P170EM reist mit mir nun seid 1 Jahr durch ganz Europa und es sieht bis auf meine Fettfingerspuren (die ich mal wieder entfernen könnte) aus wie neu.Ich gehe damit aber auch dementsprechend um.


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Treiber holt man sich immer vom Hersteller der Hardware.


----------



## combatIII (16. August 2013)

Und warum soll ich mir den ganzen Mumps zusammensuchen wenn ich auf 2 Seiten alles finde was ich brauch oder sogar nur einer und die immer aktuell sind?Kannst ja mal anfangen mit Intel, AMD/Nvidia, Realtek, Synaptics dann unter Umständen Samsung OCZ etc. und zu guter letzt landest doch bei Clevo oder MSI je nach Barebone für Kamera Tastatur ... .


----------



## stadler5 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

einfach auf der Seite Station-Drivers: le site de drivers, bios, firmwares avec un forum d'aide da ist alles sehr Aktuell


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*



combatIII schrieb:


> Und warum soll ich mir den ganzen Mumps zusammensuchen wenn ich auf 2 Seiten alles finde was ich brauch oder sogar nur einer und die immer aktuell sind?Kannst ja mal anfangen mit Intel, AMD/Nvidia, Realtek, Synaptics dann unter Umständen Samsung OCZ etc. und zu guter letzt landest doch bei Clevo oder MSI je nach Barebone für Kamera Tastatur ... .


 

Deswegen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...3d-vision-nicht-unterstuetzt.html#post5543356


----------



## combatIII (16. August 2013)

Komplett anderes Thema!?So what?


----------



## €eld (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich werd wahrscheinlich demnächst ein XMG A723 bestellen...


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*



combatIII schrieb:


> Komplett anderes Thema!?So what?


 
Dam it! DU, DU wolltest wissen warum man die Treiber des Herstellers nimmt. Dort steht es: DEAKTIvIERTE DIENSTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## combatIII (16. August 2013)

Nee komplett anderes Thema es geht um MSI Barebones die von Medion umgestylt wurden.Clevo Barebones sind direkt von Clevo ergo findet man dort auf der Seite meist getestete Treiber wobei MYSN teilweise sogar eher up to Date ist damit.Zugeben muss ich allerdings es sich auch ansch... kann wenn du ein MSI Barebone nimmst.Hab da was im Hinterkopf mit ner F10 oder F11 Taste die sich nicht benutzen ließ unter Win 8 (sollte das Wlan Modul deaktivieren).


----------



## €eld (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Hm, ich les gerade in den AGBs dass man eigentlich kein Notebook bei Schenker zurückgeben kann, da diese ja alle nach meinen Wünschen gefertigt wurden, dass ist mitunter schon ein Problem:



> WICHTIG - Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen:
> 
> zur Lieferung von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikationen angefertigt werden oder eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind (Dies ist grundsätzlich nicht der Fall, wenn die zu liefernde Sache auf Ihre Bestellung hinaus vorgefertigten Serienbauteilen zusammengefügt wird, die ohne Beeinträchtigung der Substanz mit geringem Aufwand wieder getrennt werden können.)


----------



## combatIII (16. August 2013)

Sind doch alles Serienbauteile.Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben das wenn du es zurückschicken solltest du nicht die komplette Kaufsumme zurück erhältst.Am besten du rufst dazu den Support an die können dir das natürlich genau sagen.


----------



## Research (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Glaub mir, die bekommen auch Rückläufer. Ich werde demnächst einen kaufen.


----------



## €eld (16. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Sprich ich kann auch ein selbst zusammengeklicktest Notebook wieder zurückschicken?


----------



## Research (17. August 2013)

*AW: Suche stabiles und gut verarbeitetes Notebook für maximal 1250€*

Yup. Fernabsatzgesetz.


----------

